# 2 year old in NW Ohio



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Anyone interested in a neutered male German Shepherd? He’s almost 2 years old. Up to date on all vaccines. Probably about 85lbs. Could definitely use some training but a very sweet boy! He comes to my work for daycare! His owner has 2 weeks to re-home him so if you’d be interested let me know ASAP. Located in the Perrysburg, Ohio area.***this was on my facebook. I'm a little technically challenged, trying to figure out how to do the fb link.


----------



## Saltshaker (Dec 4, 2013)

ksotto333 said:


> Anyone interested in a neutered male German Shepherd? He’s almost 2 years old. Up to date on all vaccines. Probably about 85lbs. Could definitely use some training but a very sweet boy! He comes to my work for daycare! His owner has 2 weeks to re-home him so if you’d be interested let me know ASAP. Located in the Perrysburg, Ohio area.***this was on my facebook. I'm a little technically challenged, trying to figure out how to do the fb link.


Im in Cleveland....Do you have more details like why its so urgent and more about the dog ? Is there something wrong with him and can you provide that link? Thanks.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I went back to FB to try and copy the entire link but couldn't find it. If I do I'll share it here.


----------

